# Logan & Piper @ Dog Show 14th September 2008



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

There was a photographer at the show we went to a couple of weeks ago and these are the pics he got of my 2 monters

Logan taken in the Pedigree Non-Sporting ring









Logan again









Piper in Prettiest Bitch ring









Piper again









Logan in Best Family of Dogs ring (we came 2nd)









Piper









Piper Big Ears 









Piper again









Thanks for looking


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

They are such gorgeous doggies. You must be a very proud mummy!


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

They are really beautiful dogs, great pics


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I am a very proud mummy


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow...this pictures are amazing! Piper is soo stunning...her markings on her face are gorgeous!

And Logan looks so proud in his pictures!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You ought to be very proud of them  Logan is very proud of himself. They are beautiful, elegant dogs.

Sue


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are just so so beautiful! I have to say, I love Piper's ears, what a darling!


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous, I used to walk 2 dals for most of last summer along with my 2 and they are great dogs. I love it when they smile, like in fadeys signature


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Blaxen said:


> I love it when they smile, like in fadeys signature


Logan has never smiled like a dallie, his smile is more like a humans where the corners of his mouth curl up. Piper has a fantastic big toothy smile and has done it pretty much from day one, just I'm never quick enough with the camera to catch it


----------

